# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  ДОМ-2

## Рамоновна

Уважаемые коллеги! Открываю новую тему. Думаю, что она пригодится не только директорам, на чьи плечи ложатся все ремонты-подрядчики-сметы.

В этой теме можно обсуждать все, что касается ремонта и благоустройства нашего ЛЮБИМОГО места работы.

----------


## л-л-л

когда увидела название темы, мне аж нехорошо стало))))))

----------


## Рамоновна

Отчитываясь в 7-НК за количество мест, у нас в 90-е годы шла волна бешеных приписок. В результате- у меня в ДК *оказалось* 600 мест вместо 400! А эта цифра 600 так и висит теперь. Типа, это проектная мощность, а в реальности- 400...извините, не дотягиваем. Ну достало!!! КУДА я в зал могу впихнуть еще 200 мест? А ведь теперь и план увеличения числа посадочных мест на три года вперед спрашивают с тех, у кого есть разница.

Последняя присланная форма из области (технический план и райдер каждого ДК по форме на 10 страниц) меня снова возбудила "интеллектуально".
Села в интернет. Нашла СНиПы и ВППБ для нас, расчитала реальную проектную мощность всех залов в районе....и о ужас! В некоторых учреждениях по нормам- 50 мест, а мы пишем 100! В 2 раза увеличиваем! Кстати, мой зал на 400 мест полностью совпал с нормами.
Вот теперь думаю, может, на основании этих солидных документов издать приказ об утверждении реальной проектной мощности? И тогда не бояться за "мертвые" места?

А теперь- про то, как посчитать проектную мощность. Для простого зала, без галерок и балконов.

1. Меряем длину(А) и ширину(Б) зрительного зала(без сцены)
2. Из (А) вычитаем 1.5 метра- отступ от сцены, получаем (В)
3. Из (Б) вычитем ширину прохода-1м, или 2м, если 2 прохода. Кстати, 2 прохода предусматриваются там, где с разных сторон выходы-входы в зал. Получаем число (Г)
4. Числа (Г) и (В) перемножаем и сразу делим на 0.65(столько кв.м положено на 1 кресло)= *РЕЗУЛЬТАТ*

В этих документах есть нюансы для театров, кинозалов и прочее..
Кому интересно-
http://www.vashdom.ru/snip/31-06-2009/
http://www.bestpravo.ru/federalnoje/iw-akty/j7w.htm

----------

Алла и Александр (09.04.2019)

----------


## areshek

Начался новый творческий сезон. Но кроме творческих дел руководителей клубных учреждений ждут проверки по готовности к работе в зимних условиях. Какие проблемы могут быть? Как с ними справляться? Давайте о обсудим.

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги, у кого есть нововведения по подготовке к отопительному сезону? У нас!!!
Вызывают меня в теплосети( отапливаемся от центральной котельной) и вручают бумажку с требованиями. Читаю. Осмысливаю. Вроде, все реально сделать. Но вот пункт 5 меня просто поверг в шок! Я каждый день (и СБ, и ВС) должна в одно и то же время снимать показания счетчика на отоплении. Это еще что... Потом все показания мне надо будет внести в формулу, найти ее значение. А уже по этому значению должна определить, а не выше ли 5% погрешность в данных. Если погрешность выше 5%, я тут же должна сообщить в теплосети. И пока счетчик не отремонтируют, со дня моего сигнала плата за отопление будет браться по кубатуре здания (это где-то в 3 раза больше, чем по счетчику)
В кулуарах прозрачно намекнули, что они готовы это делать и сами.

----------


## Леди N

Здравствуйте! А у меня такой вопрос... Согласно закону...реквизиты не помню....Теперь при заключении договора с энергопоставляющей компанией мы должны указывать МАКСИМАЛЬНУЮ мощность энергопринимающих устройств.....Согласно АКТАМ разграничения..., выданным нам соответствующей организацией... имеем РАЗРЕШЁННУЮ и УСТАНОВЛЕННУЮ МОЩНОСТЬ (они равны, Р=У). Максимальная нигде не указана... Готовы нам помочь энергетики- приедут за плату по коммерческим расценкам.... МАКС мощность думаю будет такая же как и РАЗРЕШЁННАЯ- УСТАНОВЛЕННАЯ. Деньги Ж-А-Л-К-о... Может кто подскажет лазеечку....????? Или просто раъяснения по этому вопросу.....Как прописано у ВАС в Договорах...

----------


## Рамоновна

Я однажды нарвалась на максимальную мощность. Эл. счетчик работал не правильно, приехали энергетики и посчитали... ВСЕ лампочки, ВСЕ розетки и как будто они эксплуатирутся весь 8-часовой рабочий день. ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЕТЕ СУММУ? К счастью, удалось это оспорить(световой день, отсутствие ежедневных концертов, и т.д.) и часть суммы скостить, но все равно, осталось немало...

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги! С началом отопительного сезона!!!



Мы запустились неплохо - несколько хомутов, и те поставили на всякий случай. 
А есть клубы, у которых только тепловая пушка- и та по праздникам...

----------


## Леди N

> Коллеги! С началом отопительного сезона!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Мы запустились неплохо - несколько хомутов, и те поставили на всякий случай. 
> А есть клубы, у которых только тепловая пушка- и та по праздникам...


А у нас только 2 учреждения с центральным отоплением, 5 клубов- с кочегарами, 2- с электрическими котлами, 2 - с печным отоплением.

----------


## Натник

А мы еще готовимся....но и с отоплением (угольным) у нас прошлой зимой с морозами и ветром было -5....а вчера к нам приезжали Сибэнерго, будем паспорт энергосберегающий делать... я так и не поняла в чем его суть.... :Blink:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> будем паспорт энергосберегающий делать... я так и не поняла в чем его суть....


Нас еще месяц назад посещала подобная организация. Самое смешное - они сами не понимают для чего это делается. Очередная "бяка" от государства планируется, не иначе как.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

[IMG]http://*********org/3788051.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3776787.jpg[/IMG]
Добрый день! У нас оформлены коллективы пока вот так. Но чутьпозже мыбудем заказыватьстенды большие и там размещать информацию, фото коллектива, исразу на ней график работы. что-то так.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

[IMG]http://*********org/3755283.jpg[/IMG] думаю так будет лучше

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

[IMG]http://*********org/3753235.jpg[/IMG]


> Доброе утро.Дожили до лета,заканчиваются последние запланированные мероприятия и я начала оформлять вестибюль ДК(он у меня огромный),он до меня просто голым был,ни одной картинки,цветочка......Боковая стена оформляется,там будут фотки наших мероприятий и уголок отдыха,это я пракически уже завершила.А вот центральная стена,где должны по-идее быть фотки сотрудников,что-то о ДК  пустая и самое главное ни одной мысли.Я уверена,что те ,кто давно работает,уже оформили  ее.Помогите советом,а лучше фото.

----------


## Elen2

> У нас оформлены коллективы пока вот так


Спасибо огромное.[IMG]http://s15.******info/ea2ba8bc68744482cf8aec1d1e1b8bee.gif[/IMG]
А кто у вас фотографирует?Почему-то у нас ни кого этот вопрос не интересует.А я купила такой фотик неудачный.

----------


## Рамоновна

Ура-а-а-а!!!! У меня грядет капремонт!!!!

Обещали включить на 2015 год!!!

Звука- на 1млн 100тыс, света в зрительный зал - на 1 млн 700 тыс, кресла - по 6 тыс.. мебель, мультифактурные жалюзи, новые крыша и фасад...наливной пол... Недавно увидела дизайнпроект помещений- ух!

----------


## Ivica

> Звука- на 1млн 100тыс, света в зрительный зал - на 1 млн 700 тыс, кресла - по 6 тыс.. мебель, мультифактурные жалюзи, новые крыша и фасад...наливной пол.


Фантастика!!! Напоминает Жюля Верна, только не "20 тысяч лье под водой", а "Почти 3 млн на кульруру"=))))Поздравляю от всего сердца!

----------


## Тёка

> наливной пол... Недавно увидела дизайнпроект помещений- ух!


Видела ваш пол с птицами...Красота. :Ok: В таких условиях Муза будет жить  точно. :Aga: А мы  только смету заказали...страшно подумать какая сумма  нарисуется.. :Meeting:

----------


## Frank_Booth

поздравляю!!!не часто увидишь такую щедрость на культуру)

----------


## gulya.gulyazena

Кому - то везет. Только и правда, порадоваться можно.
Успехов, в благородном деле!

----------


## Натник

Это дурдом...Подскажите, пожалуйста, руководители. В этом году переходим с угольного отопления на газовое. По штату у меня сейчас 4 шт.ед кочегаров. Вышестоящее руководство говорит мне, что теперь мне кочегары не нужны, потому что у меня газовые котлы будут подключаться к распределительным сетям низкого...Мол, ты и сама сможешь, обучим тебя и все!!! Ну как всё??!? Ну кто то же должен за ними следить?? Я, во первых женщина, во вторых - у меня график то какой, я могу и на целый день уехать...Нужно следить за температурой на улице ив помещении, и за водой в системе. 
Короче, куда мне обратиться или что поискать, чтобы доказать, что штатные единицы газового оператора должны быть???? Очень, надеюсь на вашу помощь.

Котел стальной универсальный наружного размещения КСУВ-60 и КСУВ-40 (атмосферная горелка), установлены на улице.

----------


## катрэна

Люблю это шоу)

----------


## лариса львовна

> Это дурдом..


Вот это точно дурдом!! У скибыча правильно я сказала,что цветочки!! Операторы должны быть и работают по графику при постоянном наблюдении за газовыми котлами.
Наташа,а ты поинтересуйся,он(начальник) тоже сам за системой отопления смотрит?? Пусть начинают с себя!У нас во всех филиалах есть операторы газовой котельной 1-3 человека...Мало того многие в не больших селах Заведующая - веселушка,техничка,а если еще и оператор газовой...скажу так,,на эти 4 ставки кто то намылил глаза,,..
вот поискала..http://files.stroyinf.ru/Data2/1/4293846/4293846564.htm 
https://ohranatruda.ru/ot_forum/forum19/topic6636/ почитайте

----------


## Ckeeman

Вот это придумали, сами смотреть будете. так может вы и сторожа с техничками тоже подменять сможете тогда? это ужас какой-то, конечно должен быть оператор котельной в любом случае.

----------


## Гульнур

Здравствуйте коллеги! Как давно я к вам не заходила....... У меня в этом году произвели замену кровли наконец то. крыша протекала с 2005 года. в очереди стояли с 2007 года. Наконец то до нас дошла очередь. И уже своими силами сделали косметический ремонт. Как у вас делается ремонт? Мы сделали ремонт силами работников СДК (5 человек) за счет зарплаты, + бесплатно помогали мои дочки. Устали, конечно. Зато теперь работаем в красивом здании.

----------

Натник (04.11.2019)

----------


## Натник

> И уже своими силами сделали косметический ремонт


Вы большие молодцы, Гульнур! :Ok:  Я за вами наблюдала в инстаграмм. :Vishenka 33:  Вот на таких людях и держится наша культура, да и страна в целом....

Гульнур, а что вы писала в журнале учета работы ДК во время ремонта? У нас один ДК ремонтировался, без крыши полгода стоял почти, да и потом во всех помещениях ни стола ни стула, все костюмы и аппаратуру по домам хранили. Так их все равно заставили заполнять журнал... :Wacko2:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Гульнур, а что вы писала в журнале учета работы ДК во время ремонта? У.


Наше министерство культуры сейчас проверяет счетная палата. Мне недавно позвонила начальник нашего расчетного центра с вопросом от минкульта:"Вы приказ на приостановление деятельности ДК на время ремонта писали? А то министерство интересуется чем занимались культработники во время ремонта" Из чего я сделала вывод: можно было приостановить деятельность ДК. Но тогда сразу же возникает второй вопрос: а куда девать культработников на время ремонта?

----------


## Натник

> Но тогда сразу же возникает второй вопрос: а куда девать культработников на время ремонта?


Ну Гульнур написала, что им платили зарплату во время ремонта. Получается, что и мероприятия должны были быть. Поэтому я и спросила. 

А по поводу твоего вопроса, Алла, наверное надо их переселять временно куда то....Но это все равно не приостановление деятельности. Ведь на время ремонта в отпуск не отправишь. Фиг поймешь, короче... :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Натник*, 
Наташ, они у меня во время ремонта все равно выполняли свою непосредственную работу. Кружки, конечно, не вели, но мероприятия проводили. Пока тепло было - на улице, а потом в школе, в детском саду. Муниципальное задание никто не отменял )))

----------


## Бошур

Интересно.

----------


## Мария Бунрока

Содержание темы немного удивило)))) Никак не ожидала увидеть сообщения про ремонт :Ok:

----------


## Виктория З

Да...это точно! Я тоже удивилась

----------

